# Army Painting Challenge - July 2014



## Tawa

Here is the July thread for the Army Painting Challenge 2014-2015.
As mentioned elsewhere, I will be leaving the June thread open until Thursday 3rd July.




---

Here's my entry for the month.
4x Uwatsu-class Frigates.


----------



## Nordicus

I will be painting the following _(That's right, multiple entries!)_

- Chaos Lord _(Kranon the Relentless model)_
- 2 x Aspiring Champion 
- 6 x Chosen Chaos Space Marines _(3 are on their way in the mail, so they are not in the picture)_

These will all be done in my newly decided theme and be the first of their kind, so it's also a semi-reveal on what theme I will be doing my new CSM force in


----------



## humakt

I am determined to complete this months entry. As I did virtually nothing on last months entry I will complete it this month.


----------



## Relise

Nordicus said:


> These will all be done in my newly decided theme and be the first of their kind, so it's also a semi-reveal on what theme I will be doing my new CSM force in


I'm looking forward to seeing the new scheme :grin: - One day I will paint my Chaos marines that I bought back in the mid 90's!!

My entry this month is a commander to keep my Unmann under control. It's only one figure so might give me time to finish off my Marine command squad on bikes that was one of my entries for last year that I spectacularly failed to finish!

Here's the Niwian with the rabble behind him....


----------



## Mossy Toes

Time to paint me up a little Skarbrand.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I have me a little conundrum. I was going to paint up some infantry for this month, but I see that this months painting comp is a vehicle, so I may double up and do an M8 Greyhound scout car. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Changing it up for me this month and hoping for a double whammy (possibly triple if i can get it into the conversion and painting DM as well)










Thunderfire Cannon for me this month.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Mummys on Sunday.









Mummys this morning









Apparently Mummys in the 80's and 90's liked to hold hands.


----------



## Howzaa

Well as I'm useless at painting quickly this will have to suffice to match both this and painting comp guidelines.


----------



## SwedeMarine

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Mummys on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummys this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Mummys in the 80's and 90's liked to hold hands.


HOW CAN YOU POSSIBLY BE PAINTING THEM THAT GOOD THIS FAST?

Really splendid work mate.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

SwedeMarine said:


> HOW CAN YOU POSSIBLY BE PAINTING THEM THAT GOOD THIS FAST?
> 
> Really splendid work mate.



Cheers dude, I'll be honest, the washes are doing a lot of the work, the origional models are really textured which always makes it easier. They were undercoated with primer on Sunday, Washed with a couple of brown washes on Tuesday between 12:10 am and 3am (i didn't wait for each wash to dry so i got the brown tones to mix a little.) Then on Tuesday night i did all the weird areas, skin showing through, bases etc. Then wednesday morning all i had to do was play with the glowey eyes and add the blood splatter to areas where the wash didn't cover as well as i had hoped.


----------



## Relise

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Cheers dude, I'll be honest, the washes are doing a lot of the work, the origional models are really textured which always makes it easier. They were undercoated with primer on Sunday, Washed with a couple of brown washes on Tuesday between 12:10 am and 3am (i didn't wait for each wash to dry so i got the brown tones to mix a little.) Then on Tuesday night i did all the weird areas, skin showing through, bases etc. Then wednesday morning all i had to do was play with the glowey eyes and add the blood splatter to areas where the wash didn't cover as well as i had hoped.


Thats a great way to paint! Easy and highly effective :grin:

Once your done any board game evenings you do will be that much better for having great painted figures :good:


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> HOW CAN YOU POSSIBLY BE PAINTING THEM THAT GOOD THIS FAST?
> 
> Really splendid work mate.


Not fair is it? :laugh:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> Not fair is it? :laugh:


Not even a little. but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## SwedeMarine

And can i just say that id forgotten how much i FUCKING HATE finecast.


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> how much i FUCKING HATE finecast.


Why?


----------



## Tawa

I've only had Arjac in finecast and it wasn't _too_ bad. His mallet ( :laugh: ) was like a dogs back leg, but I didn't want that anyway


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nordicus said:


> Why?


Because I have to spend 2 hours in each piece to correct the miscasts and to.fill the holes etc.


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> Because I have to spend 2 hours in each piece to correct the miscasts and to.fill the holes etc.


Eww, that's nasty


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> Because I have to spend 2 hours in each piece to correct the miscasts and to.fill the holes etc.


I must be insanely lucky with my finecast as I have had maybe 1 slightly bent sword ever. It took like 5 minutes to bend it back :S


----------



## SwedeMarine

i dont know why but i have never been lucky with finecast. Ive never gotten a finecast model that i cas sit down look at and say hey thats a really good cast. Ive had much better luck from FW when it comes to resin.


----------



## scscofield

Holiday weekend means I had time to knock out my Vassal of Menoth. This is good since I will be out of town for half the month while on vacation.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tawa said:


> I've only had Arjac in finecast and it wasn't _too_ bad. His mallet ( :laugh: ) was like a dogs back leg, but I didn't want that anyway


Had a similar problem with mine. No matter what I did I couldn't straighten out the handle of his hammer. Couldn't straighten the Emperors Champions sword. Also painted Farsight though, and he was a perfect cast. The one and only finecast mini I was entirely happy with.


----------



## Tawa

I binned it all off and gave him a spare pair of LC's :good:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Khorne's Fist said:


> Had a similar problem with mine. No matter what I did I couldn't straighten out the handle of his hammer. Couldn't straighten the Emperors Champions sword. Also painted Farsight though, and he was a perfect cast. The one and only finecast mini I was entirely happy with.


You try soaking them in hot water before bending them? I've heard that helps make it more pliable. Still, I dunno what you've tried, and I spent quite a while filling holes on the Bloodthirster I got. He was dead easy to saw to bits and turn into Skarbrand, though--finecast gets cut like butter.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I tried everything. Hot water, hair dryer, vice. It just all warped back to where it started. Never had a problem with any other resin products I've had cause to fix.


----------



## DaisyDuke

The only lame cast I've had is a zoanthrope who snapped off the base b4 I have even had chance to paint it. Now it's pinned but still not quite right.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's the b4 pic of the terror lords decimator engine. 







Will have some wip when it's base coated.


----------



## Iraqiel

Wooooohooo cool model above!

Here are my shots of my projects for this month that I'll enter - two vendettas and as many scions as I can smash through.



Vendettas done as far as I can without their conversion kits having arrived yet.


----------



## Turnip86

Well, it's been a while since I was either online or indeed painted anything. So to motivate myself a little I'll have a crack at another yearly challenge a month late 

Started painting these yesterday hence the base coat on two of them but I'll be doing my Alpha Legion Slaanesh lord + 3 bikers including my 2 plasma gunners


----------



## Tawa

Welcome aboard this years APC, @Turnip86! :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Going with some infantry this month. Forward observer, bazooka team and flame thrower team.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Finished off Skarbrand!


















@Khorne's Fist: you might be better off if you flip it before you upload it, or edit it in the image-hosting service to turn it over.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Mossy Toes said:


> @Khorne's Fist: you might be better off if you flip it before you upload it, or edit it in the image-hosting service to turn it over.


I uploaded it from my phone, and it's the right way up when I view it on there. I'll probably upload it to photo bucket and link from there.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Khorne's Fist said:


> I uploaded it from my phone, and it's the right way up when I view it on there. I'll probably upload it to photo bucket and link from there.


On my iphone, I can go into "photos," select a photo, hit edit in the top corner, then the bottom corner opposite has the option to rotate 90 degrees at a time. You might have an Android or something, but you could try that...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

iPhone as well. Cheers, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Aaaaand I see that they're now right-side-up, cool.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Mossy Toes said:


> Aaaaand I see that they're now right-side-up, cool.


Photobucket to the rescue. :good:


----------



## Nordicus

Allright, time for the big reveal.

My first squad in my rebooted Chaos Space Marines are done for the challenge, and the chosen theme is:

*Crimson Slaughter*










I even put on some decals, which I never do! (Huge shout-out to @bitsandkits for getting me these - You rock!)










More to be shown in my project log, if you want more close-ups and details


----------



## Tawa

Nice work as ever Nord!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Indeed. I envy your ability in many ways.


----------



## Iraqiel

Alright Nord, bring the Chaos!

For myself, I just fulfilled a promise I made to myself when I decided to paint my Kasrkin squad in Inquisitorial colours - to make a commando squad for my guard! Actually, I have another 15 to do in a different paint scheme (mostly) for my airborne company, so perhaps I'll go above and beyond the one squad and two flyers this month...


----------



## Relise

After a couple of good painting sessions I have now finished my Niwian. I also have recently bought a photo tent so used this in the sunshine outside to get a better photo.

Here's the finished figure:









And also him with the Orcnar from last month :biggrin:









for reasons behind the colour and some details on the paints used see my Plog at http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=156890


----------



## Howzaa

Isn't it just a bastard when you finish painting something go to stick it together and the super glue has gone off!

Photo's will need to wait for a superglue run


----------



## Iraqiel

15 more scions, a commissar and an astropath, for my air mobile company this time. Churning through these guys, but i'm not basing until i get that new basing kit for the urban board.


----------



## Howzaa




----------



## DaisyDuke

Nice howzaa, love the books.
What happened to blue horrors?


----------



## Iraqiel

Great stuff Howzaa! 

In lieu of taking photos, i have been pushing hard to get some airmobile troops ready for apocalypse on saturday... so i am trying to have a trio of bullgryns, a second commissar and a vulture gunship to add to the list! 8-10 hours of uni lectures a week = 8-10 hours of painting, got to love part time off campus study.


----------



## Howzaa

Thanks for the nice comments from both of you, I really struggled with the finecast the horrors lacked the smooth lines so my shading went a bit to pot. They look a bit better than the pics but not huge amounts.

I actually like the bottom of the ray type thing the best but you never get to see it.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Not entirley happy with this but the best i can do for the month. still its a unit finished


----------



## humakt

Some good looking entries so far.

I have almost completed my entry. Just a few hours work to go and I will have them done. Hopefully I can do this on Wednesday and get a picture put up before the end of the month.


----------



## Iraqiel

Yikes, my models took a beating in that apocalypse game - I'm afraid one vendetta fuselage is down for the count and I can't find my astropath, otherwise the models that I've painted this month are here, including most damaged bits:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> Going with some infantry this month. Forward observer, bazooka team and flame thrower team.


Done, finally. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with the basing for the whole force, so I'm leaving that till later.


----------



## Tawa

I'll be closing this thread on Sunday 3rd August.
The new thread for month three will be opened up on Friday 1st August for those that are already finished up this month.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> I'll be closing this thread on Sunday 3rd August.
> The new thread for month three will be opened up on Friday 1st August for those that are already finished up this month.


well hurry it up will ya! ive finally gotten some hobby momentum going!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> Here's my entry for the month.
> 4x Uwatsu-class Frigates.



And here they are:









INBS Frigates: Seta, Toba, Hira & Hozu.

Despite their small size, these were a hell of a lot of work! :shok:


----------



## DaisyDuke

And here it is hopefully you guys will like






























Peace out till next month


----------



## Turnip86

I could do with taking a couple of better pics but here's my entry minus the Lord which I decided I just didn't have time for so he's still primed and base coated dark blue.



















I did just realise after uploading the pics that I forgot to go back over the front tyre of the one I managed to drop in silver paint xD Never mind


----------



## Tawa

I'll be closing this thread off in about six hours chaps


----------



## Iraqiel

Hmmmm... whilst listening to lectures and gearing up part two of my uni assignment, I'm churning through 25 guardsmen - camo fatigues done, armour, weapons, flesh and lenses to go. It's 1.30 in the morning. I think I'll have to admit defeat on these guys and put them in August's... seeing as I started them on Friday.


----------



## Tawa

Three hours to go guys


----------



## Tawa

Thread locked


----------

